# Fototransistor y Resistencia



## Rentero (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola a todos.

He hecho mi primer circuito, por asi decirlo, y quiero comprender como funciona .
He montado un 555 en configuración monoestable con un fototransistor a modo de interructor.

Es decir, la configuración del 555 en monoestable de toda la vida y después una resistencia R que va desde Vcc hasta el colector del fototransistor (BPW77), desde el emisor del fototransistor a masa y desde la unión de fototransistor y R a la patilla 2 del 555 (trigger).

Entonces lo que quiero saber es que ocurre, porque me he dado cuenta que cuanto mayor es R desde más lejos "recibo" los IR que mando (es decir, la patilla 3 me enciende un LED verde )

Por ejemplo:
Si R = 4k7 ohm -> El LED enciende desde unos 25 cm de distancia con respecto al fototransistor.
Si R = 68k ohm -> El LED enciende desde casi un metro


Le he dado muchas vueltas al manual del 555 de la seccion de Tutoriales y Manuales y alguno que otro mas que he encontrado por la red, pero no consigo comprenderlo por mi mismo :/


Gracias por leerme.

P.D: Como emisor uso el mando a distancia del DVD


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2008)

El tema no esta solo en el 555, el responde a intervalos frecuenciados por el capacitor y las resistencias, pero el tema de tu comprension se basa en el fototransistor.


----------



## Rentero (Mar 1, 2008)

Si, mi duda es con respecto fototransistor, quiero saber porque aumentando la resistencia aumenta también la distancia a la que recibo infrarrojos.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2008)

La solución no esta en el datasheet del 555 sino con el Sr. Ohm

Cuando el fototransistor no recibe luz, pasa través de este (Supongamos 20uA) y estos en serie con una resistencia de 4,7 K.
Ahora iluminamos y el foto pasa a conducir 5mA sobre la misma resistencia (Calcular caída de tensión sobre esta con esta corriente)

Ahora suponemos el mismo caso pero con una resistencia de 10K (Misma variación de corriente de 20uA a 5mA) calcula nuevamente la caída sobre la resistencia y veras el por que del cambio de sensibilidad.


Se podría decir que el fototransistor convierte luz en corriente (Directamente proporcional mas luz = mas corriente) y la resistencia corriente en tensión (Directamente proporcional a la corriente y al valor de la resistencia) por eso un mayor valor de resistencia da una mayor variación de voltaje y en consecuencia sensibilidad.


----------



## Rentero (Mar 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias por responder.

No os riais pero...¿Cómo calculo la caida de tensión?

Debo usar V = I·R ¿no? A ver si se usarlo 

5V - x = 0.005 A · 4700 Ohm
x = 4.7V

¿Eso es a lo que te refieres?

Quiere decir que con esa intensidad si alimento el circuito con 5V, tras la resistencia hay 4.7 voltios ¿no?


No me convenzo a mi mismo, si uso el multimetro y mido tras la resistencia de 4.7k me da una tensión de 4.88. Si mido detras de la resistencia de 68k me da una tensión de 3.25.
Entonces... ¿Cómo saco esos valores desde la teoria?

Gracias por leerme


----------



## bygelogelo (Nov 8, 2008)

una pregunta donde puedo conseguir el bpw77 y aproximadamente cuanto me cuesta?


----------

